# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Njohuri nga folklori Shqiptar (fragment)

## arbnori45

Njohuri nga folklori shqiptar:
Gjate aktivitetit te tij jetesor ai ka krijuar kulturen dhe artin I cili ka lindur ne kohe te kahershme, ne keto krijime zene vend kenget e perrallat, legjendat e proverbat, kenget e kreshnikeve dhe gjegjezat muzika e valet e ndryshme tere kjo pasuri njihet me emrin folklore ne anglisht: folk-popull, lore-dije.
Pasuria folklorike ndahet ne :
Folklor letrar (poezia,perrallat,legjendat e gojedhenat,anektodat e fjalet e urta gjegjezat.)
Folklor muzikor(melodite e kengeve te valleve, melodite instrumentore).
Folklor koreografik(valet popullore).
Folklor dramatik (lojerat,argetimet, shfaqjet popullore).
Tiparet e folklorit:
Individi:krijon jeton meson dhe kryen aktivitetin e tij jetesor ne nje mjedi te caktuar.
Kolektivi: perzgjedh prej individit krijimet me te vecanta te tij duke ruajtur ato qe jane me te bukura por edhe ato qe I pelqejne me shume.
Karakteri anonim :perqeshje: araqitet pa emrin e individit te pare krijues. Kjo karakteristike eshte si rrjedhoje e transmetimin dhe e perpunimit brez pas brezi te krijimeve folkloreike sipas shijeve dhe kerkesave te veta pa pyetur per te drejtat e autorit.
Improvizimi :i ngrysur: te krijuarit aty per aty) Duke mos qene e shkruar sa here qe nje kenge kendohet apo perralle peson ndryshime.
Karakteri sinkretik:ku nje krijimi njekohesisht e shoqeron me disa veprime.
Karakteri popullore:si krijimtari folklorike ai pasqyron me gjuhe e artit plot vibracion madheshti dhe saktesi jeten e popullit punen luften dhe perpjekjet e tij gjate shekujve.
Vlerat e folklorit:
Folklori u ka qendruar shekujve ndonese eshte transmetuar e ruajtur ne kujtesen popullore brez pas brezi. Duke mesuar folklorin ne mesojme se si ka ecur dhe eshte zhvilluar populli si I ka perjetuar fatet e veta historike cfare ka vleresuar etj.
Folklori ndryshe mund te quhet edhe gurra popullore.
Folkloristika shqiptare:
Folkloristika eshte nje shkence e cila merret me studimin e folklorit. Mbledhesi dhe studiuesi I folklorit quhet folklorist.
                                     Llojet e folklorit letrar
Me tremin folklore letrar kuptojme ate lloj folklori ku fjala esht mjet kryesor komunikimi dhe krijimi artistik. Poezia popullore nfahet ne tri gjini: lirike,epike dhe liriko epike.
Poezia popullore lirike:
Keto lloje I klasifikojme ne tri grupe  :perqeshje: oezi lirike familjare, poezi shoqerore dhe intime.
Lirika familjare :
Kane te bejne me castet me te bukura te jetes se njeriut ne familje si dhe me castet me te dhimbshme.
Ninullat: Jane krijime qe nenat ua kendojne femijeve te vegjel zakonisht kur I vene ne gjume. Ao ndryshe quhen edhe kenge djepi ose nina-nana .
Kenget e dasmes: Dasma eshte nje nga momentet kryesore ne jeten njerzore. Ne kete rit tradicional ku dy te rinj lidhin jeten e tyre zhvillohen ceremoni te ndryshme te cilat shoqerohen me kenge.
Vajet: keto krijime kane lindur gjate vajtimit te te vdekurve. Humbja e njeriut te familjes kthehet ne nje tragjedi per to te cilet duan te ndreojne deri ne fund , duke shprehur dhembjen qe ju ka shkaktuar atyre.
Lirika shoqerore: ne liriken shoqerore hyjne ato krijime popullore qe trajtojne problemet shoqerore dhe shprehin mendime ndjenja dhe vleresime per to.
Disa nga llojet e lirikes shoqerore jane: kenget e kurbetit ose kenget e mergimit ekonomik politik dhe ushtarak, kenget me motive shoqerore per natyren kenget kunder padrejtesive
Kenget e kurbetit:ne folklorin shqiptar ka nje fond te pasur me kenget e kurbetit. Kjo shpjegohet me vendin e gjere qe ka zene kjo dukuri .shkaqet jan te ndryshme ekonomik politike etj, Drama qe shpaloset ne kenget e kurbetit ekonomik eshte e ndryshme diku vajtohet per ata qe shkojne neper bote pa derguar as lajm as leter, diku shohimata qe kthehen rishtazi pasi tani nuk e kane energjine e dikurshme.
Kenget e mergimit politik: keto kenge I takojne shekujve XV e XVI dhe lidhen drejteperdrejte me emigrimin e shqiptareve ne grupe te medha ne italine e jugut si rezultat I pushtimit osman. Ne keto kenge zotron dashuria per vendin e te parve dhe malli i madh
Kenget e mergimit ushtarak: u kushtohen djemve te Shqiperise qe merreshin nizame(ushtare rekrut) ne nje periudh sherbimi prej 7-12 vjetesh. Ata luftonin e vrtieshin hapesirave e skajeve te perandorise osmane. Ne keto kenge ndjehet shume dhembje.
Lirika intime(erotike): 
Ne liriken tone gojore motive erotik ze nje vend te dukshem. Dashuria, ndjenja me njerezore eshte pjesa vitale e njeriut e cila ka perfituar te drejten e himnizit.

----------

